# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Γυναικείο Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding / Fitness > Αφιερώματα Ξένων Αθλητριών >  Katerina Kyptova: Το τρενο της Τσεχίας !

## S. KTISTAKIS

Θυμαμε την ΚATERINA επι σκηνης στο Παγκοσμιο της Κατερινης το 2008 να μας λεει σε τραπεζι εστιατοριου :" Θελω να γινω PRO ! Εδω απλα ηρθα για διακοπες " ! 

Την κοιταξα λιγο καχυποπτα και την ρωτησα : "Πρεπει να πας USA το εχεις σκεφτει ?"

Χαμογελασε κλεινωντας καταφατικα το ματι......

Την εχει δει κανεις 3  χρονια μετα ?

Ηλια εσυ πρεπει να την θυμασε !

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Και η KATERINA τωρα το 2011 !  :02. Shock:

----------


## just chris

οϊ μαναμμμ.....

----------


## GREEK POWER

Ti  λες τωρα  :02. Shock:   Το  βλεμμα της τα λεει ολα................ :08. Two Guns:  :08. Two Guns:  :08. Two Guns:

----------


## Madd_Chadd

Ειναι πολυ ωραια!!! :03. Clap:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Ο λογος που επελεξα την *ΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΑ* για να δειτε την προοδο της (USA) ειναι αυτο που *ΦΩΝΑΖΩ* καιρο και δεν ακουει κανενας και καμια αθλητης - αθλητρια εδω στην Ελλαδα ! 

Στην Ελλαδα δεν πας μπροστα με ενα χορηγο και μια Ομοσπονδια γιατι δεν υπαρχουν οι γνωσεις και τα μεσα στη χωρα μας !

Φανταστητε μια Ελληνιδα με καλυτερο καλουπι , και υπαρχουν πιστεψτε με, να επερνε την αποφαση που πηρε αυτο το κοριτσι !

----------


## Polyneikos

> Ο λογος που επελεξα την *ΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΑ* για να δειτε την προοδο της (USA) ειναι αυτο που *ΦΩΝΑΖΩ* καιρο και δεν ακουει κανενας και καμια αθλητης - αθλητρια εδω στην Ελλαδα ! 
> 
> Στην Ελλαδα δεν πας μπροστα με ενα χορηγο και μια Ομοσπονδια γιατι δεν υπαρχουν οι γνωσεις και τα μεσα στη χωρα μας !
> 
> Φανταστητε μια Ελληνιδα με καλυτερο καλουπι , και υπαρχουν πιστεψτε με, να επερνε την αποφαση που πηρε αυτο το κοριτσι !


Φοβερες οι αλλαγες Στελιο,ενταξει,οι ανθρωποι εινια πολυ μπροστα,απλα πρεπει να πιστευεις πολυ στο όνειρό σου για να κανεις τετοιο βημα-μιλαμε για απόφαση ζωης.
Πολυ καλη αθλητρια :03. Thumb up:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Φοβερες οι αλλαγες Στελιο,ενταξει,οι ανθρωποι εινια πολυ μπροστα,απλα πρεπει να πιστευεις πολυ στο όνειρό σου για να κανεις τετοιο βημα-μιλαμε για απόφαση ζωης.
> Πολυ καλη αθλητρια


Κωστα ακουμε ομως παραμυθια περι προοπτικες και μοναδικο τροπο αναγνωρησης την συμμετοχη σε συγκεκριμενες Ομοσπονδιες !

Οπως λες αμα δεν το θελει ο αθλητης δεν γινετε τιποτα ! Σε αυτους (αθλητες) απευθυνετε το θεμα που ανοιξα.

Αυτο που εκανε η ΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΑ σε 2,5 χρονια εδω στην Ελλαδα μπορει να το αποκτησει αθλητρια μονο με fotoshop εχωντας στη πλατη της και 10 χρονια προπονησης!

----------


## sadistic

:02. Shock: τι αλλαγη ειν αυτη;;;;;;απιστευτο και 1000 μπραβο στο κοριτσι!!! :03. Clap:

----------


## pepeismenos karga

οντως η αλλαγη μεσα σε 3 χρονια ειναι πολυ γρηγορη...και εχετε δικιο κυριε κτιστακη οι ανθρωποι εκει εχουν πολυ περισσοτερες γνωσεις και ειναι χροναι μπροστα απο την ελλαδα...αλαλ θεωρω κατα την αποψη μου πως αμα καπιος εχει και ταλεντο μπορει να αξιοποιησει καλυτερσ τη γνωση ή και χωρις αυτην παλι να γινει πολυ καλος....απο μονες τους οι γνωσεις δεν λενε κατι...στην θεωρια ειναι ολα απλα και ευκολα και κατανοητα στην πραξη ειναι εκει που φενεται η διαφορα...τεσπα.παντως πολυ μεγαλη προοδος μπραβο....

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> οντως η αλλαγη μεσα σε 3 χρονια ειναι πολυ γρηγορη...και εχετε δικιο κυριε κτιστακη οι ανθρωποι εκει εχουν πολυ περισσοτερες γνωσεις και ειναι χροναι μπροστα απο την ελλαδα...αλαλ θεωρω κατα την αποψη μου πως αμα καπιος εχει και ταλεντο μπορει να αξιοποιησει καλυτερσ τη γνωση ή και χωρις αυτην παλι να γινει πολυ καλος....*απο μονες τους οι γνωσεις δεν λενε κατι...στην θεωρια ειναι ολα απλα και ευκολα και κατανοητα στην πραξη ειναι εκει που φενεται η διαφορα.*..τεσπα.παντως πολυ μεγαλη προοδος μπραβο....


Πλακα μου κανεις ?   :01.Ftou: 

Δηλαδη στις παραπανω φωτο δεν υπαρχει πραξη ? 

Η κοπελα δεν ειναι ταλεντο και θα το δεις σε φωτο παρακατω απλα εκανε τη ζωη της πιο ευκολη περνωντας μια σωστη - φρονιμη - λογικη αποφαση .

Τωρα για τα ταλεντα που λες να ξερεις οτι χανουν ευκολα και εξαφανιζοντε οταν δεν βλεπουν η δεν εχουν επιγνωση του παιχνιδιου.

----------


## pepeismenos karga

μα αυτο ακριβως ειπα...γι αυτο λεω οτι το κοριτσι ειχε παρ απολυ μεγαλη προοδο...εγω γενικα μιλησα για τα λεντα και γνωσεις...και δικιο εχετε τα ταλεντα εμφανιζονται ,χανονται και βγαινουν αλλοι που ειχαν το κατι παραπανω[πολλοι παραγοντες] και ειδικα γνωσεις........και πηγαν μπροστα.......απλα θελω ν απιστευω οτι εαν καπιος παλευει ακομα και με σφεντονες ανταμειβεται καποτε......

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

και βέβαια την ξέρω την κατερίνα στέλιο , είχε παίξει και στην χρυσούπολη και αρκετές συμμετοχές στην ελλάδα με την ναββα, αλλα δεν ήξερα την εξέλιξή της .
πραγματικα απίστευτη διαφορά και σε σχετικα λίγο διάστημα , απλα είναι τι στόχους βάζει ο καθένας (μια) , γιατι πολλες κοπέλες δεν έχουν σαν στόχο να φτάσουν σε αυτο το επίπεδο αλλα να είναι και να παραμείνουν σε πιο λάιτ κατηγορίες ώστε να βελτιωθούν και να ανεβούν κατάταξη σ αυτες , πράγμα που είναι πιο δύσκολο γιατι σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις θέλει να δουλέψουν πολυ έξυπνα και συστηματικα να βελτιώσουν την εικόνα του σώματος , γιατι βάζοντας μυικά κιλα , αυτό απο μόνο του εντυπωσιάζει και στρογγυλεύοντας με τούς μυς δείχνει και πιο συμμετρικό το σώμα και επειδή μετράει και η μυικότητα , μπορεί να πλασαριστεί σε ψηλότερες θέσεις .

πάντως πραγματικα εντυπωσιάστηκα γιατι δεν είχα μάθει για την εξέλιξή της  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> και βέβαια την ξέρω την κατερίνα στέλιο , είχε παίξει και στην χρυσούπολη και αρκετές συμμετοχές στην ελλάδα με την ναββα, αλλα δεν ήξερα την εξέλιξή της .
> πραγματικα απίστευτη διαφορά και σε σχετικα λίγο διάστημα , απλα είναι τι στόχους βάζει ο καθένας (μια) , γιατι πολλες κοπέλες δεν έχουν σαν στόχο να φτάσουν σε αυτο το επίπεδο αλλα να είναι και να παραμείνουν σε πιο λάιτ κατηγορίες ώστε να βελτιωθούν και να ανεβούν κατάταξη σ αυτες , πράγμα που είναι πιο δύσκολο γιατι σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις θέλει να δουλέψουν πολυ έξυπνα και συστηματικα να βελτιώσουν την εικόνα του σώματος , γιατι βάζοντας μυικά κιλα , αυτό απο μόνο του εντυπωσιάζει και στρογγυλεύοντας με τούς μυς δείχνει και πιο συμμετρικό το σώμα και επειδή μετράει και η μυικότητα , μπορεί να πλασαριστεί σε ψηλότερες θέσεις .
> 
> πάντως πραγματικα εντυπωσιάστηκα γιατι δεν είχα μάθει για την εξέλιξή της


*"και βέβαια την ξέρω την κατερίνα στέλιο"*

Οταν ξαναβρεθουμε εμεις οι 2 κωλογερε το ξυλο δεν το γλιτωνεις για ενα και μοναδικο λογο : Εχεις χαιρετησματα απο την Κατερηνα  :08. Turtle:

----------


## just chris

> *"και βέβαια την ξέρω την κατερίνα στέλιο"*
> 
> Οταν ξαναβρεθουμε εμεις οι 2 κωλογερε το ξυλο δεν το γλιτωνεις για ενα και μοναδικο λογο : Εχεις χαιρετησματα απο την Κατερηνα


αρχισανε παλι!!! :08. Turtle:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> *"και βέβαια την ξέρω την κατερίνα στέλιο"*
> 
> Οταν ξαναβρεθουμε εμεις οι 2 κωλογερε το ξυλο δεν το γλιτωνεις για ενα και μοναδικο λογο : Εχεις χαιρετησματα απο την Κατερηνα


ρε  στέλιο  τι ευχάριστα πράγματα διαβάζω , τώρα τελευταία με φτιάχνεις την διάθεση πευκόμελο τρώς το πρωί και στάζεις μέλι , εγω δεν ξέρω τσέχικα και αγγλικα δεν ξέρω καλα , γι αυτο να τα πείς εσύ τα χαιρετίσματά μου και τα συγχαρητήρια για αυτή την πρόοδο που έχει κάνει , πραγματικα μεταμορφώθηκε , εγω μόνο σε προσωπικό επίπεδο μπορώ να τα μεταβιβάσω , διότι αμμαθής των ξένων γλωσών, μόνο την διεθνή του σώματος γνωρίζω , οπότε και μπορώ να τα πώ στην νοηματική  :01. Razz:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> ρε  στέλιο  τι ευχάριστα πράγματα διαβάζω , τώρα τελευταία με φτιάχνεις την διάθεση πευκόμελο τρώς το πρωί και στάζεις μέλι , εγω δεν ξέρω τσέχικα και αγγλικα δεν ξέρω καλα , γι αυτο να τα πείς εσύ τα χαιρετίσματά μου και τα συγχαρητήρια για αυτή την πρόοδο που έχει κάνει , πραγματικα μεταμορφώθηκε , εγω μόνο σε προσωπικό επίπεδο μπορώ να τα μεταβιβάσω , διότι αμμαθής των ξένων γλωσών,* μόνο την διεθνή του σώματος γνωρίζω , οπότε και μπορώ να τα πώ στην νοηματική*


Ρε Λιακο που πεφτουνε αυτα τα "πευκακια" ?

Τι θελω και ανακατευομαι ?   :08. Turtle: 

[YOUTUBE=vYYouv6EUFE]vYYouv6EUFE[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## thegravijia

> Κωστα ακουμε ομως παραμυθια περι προοπτικες και μοναδικο τροπο αναγνωρησης την συμμετοχη σε συγκεκριμενες Ομοσπονδιες !
> 
> Οπως λες αμα δεν το θελει ο αθλητης δεν γινετε τιποτα ! Σε αυτους (αθλητες) απευθυνετε το θεμα που ανοιξα.*
> 
> Αυτο που εκανε η ΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΑ σε 2,5 χρονια εδω στην Ελλαδα μπορει να το αποκτησει αθλητρια μονο με fotoshop εχωντας στη πλατη της και 10 χρονια προπονησης!*


*δηλαδη τι παραπανω εχουν εκει ?????
περισσοτερες γνωσεις σε θεματα χημειας?
*

η ολη κουβεντα μου θυμησε τον kai greene που μεχρι το 2006 δεν το υπολογιζε κανεις κ 3 χρονια μετα ηταν φαβορι για να παρει το ολυμπια-μεταμορφωθηκε μεσα σε 3 χρονια

----------


## crow

Η Katka (ετσι τη φωναζουν τωρα) ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΛΑ ΘΕΑ!!!!!!!!! :03. Bowdown:  Τη παρακολουθω χρονια κ πραγματικα ειναι αξιοθαυμαστη....Bravo Κ.Κτιστακη που κανατε ποστ για μια πραγματικα φοβερη αθλητρια  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Η Katka (ετσι τη φωναζουν τωρα) ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΛΑ ΘΕΑ!!!!!!!!! Τη παρακολουθω χρονια κ πραγματικα ειναι αξιοθαυμαστη....Bravo Κ.Κτιστακη που κανατε ποστ για μια πραγματικα φοβερη αθλητρια


Ναντια εισαι η μονη που μπορει να καταλαβει την "φιλοσοφια" καταστασεων και πραγματων γιατι δεν εχεις ζησει μονο Ελλαδα.

Ειμαι καλυμενος που εστω μονο ενας εδω (Ελλαδα) εσυ δηλαδη μπορει να *ΔΕΙ* την πραγματικοτητα.

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Ειμαι περιεργος να δω που θα σταματησει τωρα που την ανελαβε ο *Charles Glass* !    :03. Clap: 

2η στο *ΑRNOLD EUROPE* !

----------


## mantus3

το μαύρο μαλί δεν της πάει... Ας της πεί ο προπονητής της να το βάψει πάλι ξανθό... 

όσο για τα θέματα δουλείας και προώδου, δεν είμαστε στον μεσαίωνα. πλέον όποιος αθλητής θέλει ενημερώνεται..

----------


## tolis93

πωπω μαγκα μου να φας κανα κλωτσιδι απο αυτη θα ψαχνεσαι

----------


## nick1971

καλη κοπελα και φιλη με την αμπερ ντελουκα.αυτο τα λεει ολα.

----------


## Antonis Giannoulis

> καλη κοπελα και φιλη με την αμπερ ντελουκα.αυτο τα λεει ολα.


τι λεει δηλαδη ?

----------


## MinusX

Να με συγχωρησετε , δε λεω οτι δεν εχει κανει προόδους η κοπέλα αλλα έχει χάσει κάθε ίχνος σεξουαλικότητας. Οκ σωματική διάπλαση αλλά μου φαίνεται  too much . Και πάλι βέβαια θέμα γούστου  είναι. Απλά προσωπικά θα προτιμούσα το γυναικείο BB να μην έχει τόσο υπερτροφικό χαρακτήρα. Ψιλοχάνουν και τα γυναικεία χαρακτηριστικά στο πρόσωπο. Αγριεύουν. Sorry αν θίγονται κοπέλες , με όλο το σεβασμό παραθέτω την αποψή μου.

----------


## nick1971

οτι ειναι εξυπνη και συνειδητοποιημενη.

----------


## john john

καλημερες..δηλ πραγματικα!υπαρχει εστω και ενας ανδρας απο εδω που θα μπορουσε να διεγερθει ο ανδρισμος του με αυτην εδω την ''γυναικα''?

----------


## kostas11

Άντε πάλι....Ρε αν δεν σας αρέσει μην μπαίνεται να την βλέπετε έλεος πια...Τα έχουμε πει 100 φορές για το γυναικίο ΒΒ και πάλι μπαίνεται και λέτε τα δικά σας περί ανδρισμού κλπ..

----------


## TheWorst

> καλημερες..δηλ πραγματικα!υπαρχει εστω και ενας ανδρας απο εδω που θα μπορουσε να διεγερθει ο ανδρισμος του με αυτην εδω την ''γυναικα''?


Αυτη η σκεψη ισοδυναμει με κατι αντιστοιχο "μακαρι κι εγω να'χω εστω δυο φορες λιγοτερα αποτελεσματα  απο αυτα που εχει τωρα αυτη η γυναικα , αν και αντρας"

----------


## djkostas

ΕΕτσι οι γυναίκες να μην είναι ούτε πιο ψηλές, ούτε πιο έξυπνες, ούτε πιο μυώδεις, να μην βγάζουν περισσότερα λεφτά και δεν ξέρω και εγώ τι άλλο...
Εξάλλου αν ο άνδρας δεν έχει κόμπλεξ δεν είναι πραγματικά άντρας χαχαα...

----------


## Polyneikos

Θα ζητουσα να μην επεκταθουμε στο ζητημα σεξουαλικότητας και γυναικων bbers.
Eχει εξαντληθεί το ζητημα πολλακις στο παρελθον και εχουμε πει στα αφιερωματα αθλητριων να μιλαμε για αθλητικα προσοντα, αγωνες και μυικότητα. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## john john

> ΕΕτσι οι γυναίκες να μην είναι ούτε πιο ψηλές, ούτε πιο έξυπνες, ούτε πιο μυώδεις, να μην βγάζουν περισσότερα λεφτά και δεν ξέρω και εγώ τι άλλο...
> Εξάλλου αν ο άνδρας δεν έχει κόμπλεξ δεν είναι πραγματικά άντρας χαχαα...


το κακο ειναι οτι εχουν γινει ετσι τα πραγματα γιαυτο και εχουν χαλασει τοσο οι γυναικες..και μη χειροτερα!!

----------


## Polyneikos

Μην επιμενεις σε οφ τόπικ ποστς.Τελευταια προειδοποιηση.

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Και ποιος σας ειπε ρε παιδια εαν κατσει να *"φαμε"* οτι θα  "φαμε" μαζι ?   :01. Unsure: 

*ΜΗΝ* "φατε" εσεις απλα κοιταζεται η ρωτηστε μας να σας πουμε μετα !   :01.Ftou: 

Και κατι ακομα :  η θυληκοτητα της γυναικας δεν ειναι στην εμφανηση ! Τα ματια απλα κρατουν το περιγραμμα μιας εμφανησης. 

Αλλο ειναι το *"οργανο"* μετρησης....στο αν σε φτιαχνει μια γυναικα. :08. Turtle:

----------


## john john

ποτε ρε!ποτε...(σορρυ admin αλλα επρεπε)

----------


## Madd_Chadd

Κοριτσαρος ειναι και απο τις φωτο που εχω δει δουλεμενη αθλητρια! :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## AU77

http://www.katkakyptova.com/

----------


## vagg

τα κιλα που κανει στο video ειναι τελειως γελια

----------


## Xxlakis

Χμμμμμμμμμμμ...αυτη δεν ειναι σκετο τρενο ρε σεις..."τρενο θα στον σφυριξω 3 φορες" ειναι η κοπελα ρε...παντως ειναι πολυ εντυπωσιακη αν και την προτιμω στις παλιες της φωτο..

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> τα κιλα που κανει στο video ειναι τελειως γελια


Το κακο με πολλους ασκουμενους και ειδικα εδω στην Ελλαδα ειναι οτι εχει περασει : *ΟΣΟ ΠΙΟ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΣΗΚΩΝΕΙΣ ΤΟΣΟ ΠΙΟ ΠΟΛΥ ΜΕΓΑΛΩΝΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΜΥΣ!*

Εγω απλα θα πω οτι ολοι μου οι αθλητες επαιζαν γελεια κιλα οπως και εγω γιατι απλα δεν ειμαστε* power lifters* και δεν μας ενδιαφερει να βαζουμε υποψηφιοτητα για τραυματισμους !

Οι τεχνικες του *Glass* προσωπικα με βρισκουν συμφωνο.

----------


## Xxlakis

> Το κακο με πολλους ασκουμενους και ειδικα εδω στην Ελλαδα ειναι οτι εχει περασει : *ΟΣΟ ΠΙΟ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΣΗΚΩΝΕΙΣ ΤΟΣΟ ΠΙΟ ΠΟΛΥ ΜΕΓΑΛΩΝΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΜΥΣ!*
> 
> Εγω απλα θα πω οτι ολοι μου οι αθλητες επαιζαν γελεια κιλα οπως και εγω γιατι απλα δεν ειμαστε* power lifters* και δεν μας ενδιαφερει να βαζουμε υποψηφιοτητα για τραυματισμους !
> 
> Οι τεχνικες του *Glass* προσωπικα με βρισκουν συμφωνο.


+Βαλε

----------


## beefmeup

*καποια ποστ πηγαν στα οφ....μεινετε στο θεμα παρακαλω.*

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

εντυπωσιακή μεταμόρφωση έχει ανεβεί πολλα επίπεδα , γιατι όπως είπαμε και σε προηγούμενα πόστ το είχε βάλει στόχο και όταν βάζεις κάτι στόχο και σου αρέσει δεν σε νοιάζει αν αυτό δεν αρέσει σε κάποιους .

εδω απλα σχολιάζουμε με την ιδιότητά της σαν αθλήτρια σαν σωματότυπο και μυικότητα , αλλα επειδη αναφερόμαστε σε γυναίκα θα πούμε και τα αντρικά μας , μόνο που εδω θα βγούμε εκτός θέματος αφού έχουμε κάνει τόπικ  και  σχολιάσει για το θέμα της θυληκότητας 

και εμένα δεν μου αρέσει μια γυναίκα ερωτικα με υπερβολικούς μυς , αλλα όπως έχω ξαναπεί μια γυναίκα όταν έχει σεξουαλικότητα το εκπέμπει κάθε εκατοστό του σώματός της και τα μάτια της μόνο και άλλη που μπορεί να είναι θεωρητικά ιδανική , να μην το βγάζει παρα μόνο σε φωτο , γι αυτο λέμε τα ράσα δεν κάνουν τον παπά και κάθε άλογο θέλει και τον καβαλάρη του .

οι τελευταίες που έβαλε ο στέλιος μπορω να πώ ανεβάζουν αδρεναλίνη , επειδή είναι εξωαγωνιστική και πιο ζουμεράντζα  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## The Rock

> Το κακο με πολλους ασκουμενους και ειδικα εδω στην Ελλαδα ειναι οτι εχει περασει : *ΟΣΟ ΠΙΟ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΣΗΚΩΝΕΙΣ ΤΟΣΟ ΠΙΟ ΠΟΛΥ ΜΕΓΑΛΩΝΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΜΥΣ!*


There it is :03. Thumb up: 

Όσον αφορά την Katka, πρόσφατα της έκανε ένα training video το MD κάποιες βδομάδες πριν το ΑCA - χωρίς να έχει καμιά τρελή γενετική, έκανε μεγάλη πρόοδο και έβγαλε ωραία παρουσία πάνω στη σκηνή, με το καλό και την κάρτα της.

----------


## Hercules

καλεστε ρε παιδια το κατερινιο καμια βολτιτσα στην ελλαδα..να την γνωρισουμε κ εμεις....

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> καλεστε ρε παιδια το κατερινιο καμια βολτιτσα στην ελλαδα..να την γνωρισουμε κ εμεις....


έχει έρθει 2-3 φορες αλλα δεν σε ειδοποίησε κανείς και χρυσούπολη και κατερίνη και μαλιστα στην κατερίνη επειδη ήταν και καλοκαίρι κυκλοφορούσε και με το μπανιερό της στην παραλία όπου έκανε μπάνιο  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Hercules

> έχει έρθει 2-3 φορες αλλα δεν σε ειδοποίησε κανείς και χρυσούπολη και κατερίνη και μαλιστα στην κατερίνη επειδη ήταν και καλοκαίρι κυκλοφορούσε και με το μπανιερό της στην παραλία όπου έκανε μπάνιο


αυτα ειναι....α ρε ηλια μονοφαγαγαδες ειστε  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> αυτα ειναι....α ρε ηλια μονοφαγαγαδες ειστε


 α καλα εμείς άμα έχουμε τέτοιο φαγητό αγριεύουμε σαν τα λιοντάρια και δεν αφήνουμε να πλησιάσει ούτε πουλί πετάμενο απο κοντα  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 

πλάκα κάνω λές και είναι δικό μας το φαί , απλα σ αυτες τις περιπτώσεις είναι που λέμε όποιος πρόλαβε τον κύριο είδε  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## nick1971

πολλες κοπελες οπως η κατκα ερχονται ελλαδα,απλως μενουν λιγες ημερες στην αθηνα και φευγουν.

----------


## Hercules

> α καλα εμείς άμα έχουμε τέτοιο φαγητό αγριεύουμε σαν τα λιοντάρια και δεν αφήνουμε να πλησιάσει ούτε πουλί πετάμενο απο κοντα 
> 
> πλάκα κάνω λές και είναι δικό μας το φαί , απλα σ αυτες τις περιπτώσεις είναι που λέμε όποιος πρόλαβε τον κύριο είδε


χαχαχαχα  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Η προετοιμασια της για το 2012 εχει ηδη ξεκινησει !  :03. Clap:

----------


## marvin

[YOUTUBE=GHZeuwUGUEk]GHZeuwUGUEk[/YOUTUBE]

...φωτιαααααααα!!!!

----------


## s0k0s

> Η προετοιμασια της για το 2012 εχει ηδη ξεκινησει !


Η 2η φωτο, ειναι ασκηση για δελτοειδη ή για πλατη; ειμαι εκτος ξερω, σορυ.

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Μερικές πρόσφατες φωτογραφίες της Katka!














Οι δύο τελευταίες είναι σημερινές.

Πολλά like  :05. Weights:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Σημερινή στα 81 κιλά!  :05. Weights:

----------


## SHRED

Πιστεύετε ότι μπορεί να επιτευχθεί ένα τέτοιο τουμπάνιασμα σε γυναίκα με φυσικό τρόπο και με την βοήθεια συμπληρωμάτων? Απλά ρωτάω απο περιέργεια αν είναι εφικτό

----------


## ChRiSbB

> Πιστεύετε ότι μπορεί να επιτευχθεί ένα τέτοιο τουμπάνιασμα σε γυναίκα με φυσικό τρόπο και με την βοήθεια συμπληρωμάτων? Απλά ρωτάω απο περιέργεια αν είναι εφικτό


Κανένας δεν το πιστεύει.

----------


## lila_1

> Πιστεύετε ότι μπορεί να επιτευχθεί ένα τέτοιο τουμπάνιασμα σε γυναίκα με φυσικό τρόπο και με την βοήθεια συμπληρωμάτων? Απλά ρωτάω απο περιέργεια αν είναι εφικτό


Μας δουλεύεις ρε?  :08. Turtle:

----------


## GeoDask

πολύ αντρουά η δικιά σου...

----------


## gym

> Πιστεύετε ότι μπορεί να επιτευχθεί ένα τέτοιο τουμπάνιασμα σε γυναίκα με φυσικό τρόπο και με την βοήθεια συμπληρωμάτων? Απλά ρωτάω απο περιέργεια αν είναι εφικτό


οχι δεν ειναι εφικτο σε καμια περιπτωση...

----------


## morgoth

με σουπερμαντολινες μπορει  :01. Razz:

----------


## SHRED

ΟΚ το πιασα το νόημα  :08. Turtle:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

8.5 weeks out.  :05. Weights:

----------


## vagg

8a παιξει στο olympia??

----------


## STIVAS

> Πιστεύετε ότι μπορεί να επιτευχθεί ένα τέτοιο τουμπάνιασμα σε γυναίκα με φυσικό τρόπο και με την βοήθεια συμπληρωμάτων? Απλά ρωτάω απο περιέργεια αν είναι εφικτό


Μα φυσικά αλλά μόνο με συμπληρώματα της muscle tech.  :01. Mr. Green:   :03. Bowdown:   :08. Turtle:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> 8a παιξει στο olympia??


Αν ισχύει το 8.5 εβδομάδες που γράφει τότε μιλάμε για 13/14 Οκτωβρίου. Το Olympia είναι τέλος Σεπτέμβρη, άρα άλλος αγώνας θα είναι. Αν μάθω θα ενημερώσω  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## vagg

μαλλον σε αλλον αγωνα 8α κατεβει...παντως κουβαλαει πολυ κρεας πανω της :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Aυτες τις ημερομηνίες πεφτει το Arnold Classic στην Ισπανία.

----------


## leftis

Αν είχα το σώμα της θα ήμουν χαρούμενος.... :08. Turtle:

----------


## marvin

Στα 75.9 γυρω στο 1,5 κιλο πανω απο περυσι! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## SomatoDomiki

> Στα 75.9 γυρω στο 1,5 κιλο πανω απο περυσι!




Ποιό άτομο είναι στη φωτό?

----------


## marvin

Η Katerina Kyptova !! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Blast

:01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## dio32

τοσο ωραιο προσωπο και σαν γυναικα και πανε και το χαλανε περνοντας μηπω τι και γινοντε αντρες ελεος **************
γιαυτο προτιμω τις φιτνες ποιο ελαφρια κατηγορια τυπου nadia crow κρατανε την θηλυκοτητα τους και εχουν υπεροχο σωμα.

****ειμαστε πιο κοσμιοι στους χαρακτηρισμους μας.MODS TEAM****

----------


## Blast

Αφού της αρέσει εκείνης όπως είναι η γνώμη μας περισσεύει. Την κρίνουμε ως αθλήτρια. Τα υπόλοιπα στα off topic.

----------


## beefmeup



----------


## Fataoulas

Ενα poll θα μας σωσει παιδια. Ξανθο Vs μελαχρινο  :03. Bowdown: 

Αν και προτιμω τη ξανθια version, πρεπει να ομολογησω οτι και το μελαχρινο βγαζει κατι αγριο  :02. Love:

----------


## lila_1

> , πρεπει να ομολογησω οτι και το μελαχρινο βγαζει κατι αγριο


Eχεις δίκιο...με το ξανθό παραείναι γλυκούλα :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 

Αλήθεια ας μου λύσει κάποιος την απορία..
Από που είναι εμπνευσμένος αυτός ο τίτλος του τόπικ??

----------


## spyros1986

ειμαι ο μονος που την βλεπω ως μη-υγιες προτυπο και με απαισιο σωμα?

----------


## ΠανοςΒ

Αν και δε μου αρεσουν συνηθως τα πολύ μυώδη γυναικεία σωματα. Απο την Κατκα ευχαρίστως ...τρωω ξύλο!  

Φοβερη θυληκότητα που  καταφερνει να αποσπάσει την προσοχή μου απο το υπερβολικα μυώδες κορμί της!!! 

Δε θα ελεγα σε καμία περίπτωση οτι το σώμα της ειναι αντιαισθητικό. Υπαρχουν άλλες γυναίκες ΒΒ που ειναι αλλά αυτή όχι.

Respect!

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> ειμαι ο μονος που την βλεπω ως μη-υγιες προτυπο και με απαισιο σωμα?

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Η Katka συμμετείχε στο Amateur Arnold Classic που διεξήχθη στην Ισπανία το περασμένο Σαββατοκύριακο καταλαμβάνοντας την 2η θέση στη βαριά κατηγορία.




> *Women’s bodybuilding
> 
> *Νικήτρια της κατηγορίας ανακυρήχθηκε μια καινουργια αθλητρια του ΒΒ και πρώην παγκόσμια πρωταθλητρια του Thai Boxing, *Jacqueline Fuchs* από την* Σουηδία*
> Η Katerina Kyptowa από την Τσεχία βγήκε 2η και η Salla Kauranen από την Φινλανδία βγήκε 3η.
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Women Bodybuilding
> ...


Το ατομικό της ποζάρισμα:

----------


## Fataoulas

:05. Biceps:

----------


## lila_1

Tρομερή ομοιότητα με τον Φρόντο απ τον άρχοντα των δαχτυλιδιών πάντως...

----------

